# الرجل والمرأة ......هل يفهم الرجل ما تعنيه المرأة دائما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (30 يوليو 2009)

*
  رجل يقود سيارته في الطريق ..

امرأة تقود سيارتها على نفس الطريق ولكن في الاتجاه المعاكس ..

يمر كل منهما بجانب الآخر وتفتح المرأة شباكها وتصرخ حماااااااار

ويرد الرجل على الفور قــــرده


 :t9:

:11azy:




:hlp:

ويكمل كل منهما طريقه , ويكون الرجل مسرور بسرعة بديهته وتصرفه السريع للموقف

ولكن عند أول منعطف للطريق 

 .
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
..
.
.



.
.
.
.






















30:










[/url][/IMG]










أحيانا لا يفهم الرجل ماتحاول المرأة أن تقول له  :t9::t30:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هقتلك قريب انا 
ميرسى يا سكرة​


----------



## rana1981 (1 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هقتلك قريب انا
> ميرسى يا سكرة​



*ههههههههههههه ليش يا قمرتي 
الرب يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع حلو
بس الله يسامحك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*صح الموجود في الصورة ده حصان وليس حمار:smi411:*


----------



## مريم12 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
تحفة
ميرررررررسى يا رنونتى 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع حلو
> بس الله يسامحك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صح الموجود في الصورة ده حصان وليس حمار:smi411:*


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> تحفة
> ميرررررررسى يا رنونتى
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*تحفة رانا


ميرسى اوووووى​*


----------



## tena_tntn (2 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههه
حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## KARL (2 أغسطس 2009)

لالالالا
اكيد هى اللى عامله العامله دى فيه
هههههه
شكرا رانا تسلم ايدك​


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 أغسطس 2009)

يستاهل


----------



## rana1981 (3 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ههههههههه
> حلوة قوى
> شكرا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أغسطس 2009)

karl قال:


> لالالالا
> اكيد هى اللى عامله العامله دى فيه
> هههههه
> شكرا رانا تسلم ايدك​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أغسطس 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يستاهل



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## sosana (3 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اووووي اووووووووووي
ميرسي يا رانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2009)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اووووي اووووووووووي
> ميرسي يا رانا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## girgis2 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*طيب خلينا نعكس نفس السؤال ونقول :*​
*هل تفهم المرأة ما يعنيه الرجل دائما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## girgis2 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*على العموم شكرااا لكي*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا رنون​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا رنون​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *طيب خلينا نعكس نفس السؤال ونقول :*​
> *هل تفهم المرأة ما يعنيه الرجل دائما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



ههههههههههه طبعا بتفهم
شكرا على مرورك


----------

